# Help with panic attack please!!!



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am new to this particular "room". I usually hang out in the meeting place, but i find i need some help from you guys inhere. I am, in fact, desperate for this help.I was to start a new job yesterday morning. I had decided i was not going to let my ibs run my life and tell me what i could and could not do anymore, so i applied for a full time telesales (which i enjoy) role. I had terrible feelings in my tummy for about a week up to the start day and tried to tell myself it was exciotment rather than anxiety. I did think i was ok, just the usual first day nerves.I don't remember all of yesterday morning, but my bf came home from his night shift to find me rasping and shaking and occasionally putting my head down the loo. He said i was just staring at him and not breathing right.I remember running the bath to get ready for my first day and feeling fine, then just like that, i burst into tears, felt there was no way on earth i could leave the house and couldn't breath properly.It was the most awfull feeling i have ever had.I dop have a doctors appointment thursday lunch time.My bf and myneighbour say i pushed myself too far after having run my own shop at my own pace for 2 years, then having 4 months off work. I just wanted to be "normal" and have a proper job and bring in some money to have a nice life. Right now i feel very low and sad and like i am just letting everybody down.I don't know what to do.Lisa


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Lisa. I really feel for you and know exactly what you went through. I have bad panic attacks and suffer from anxiety in general. The panic attacks can hit any time, any place but happen to me often when I'm about to do something new. I went away for a weekend recently with my partner and it meant having to go on a plane for the first time in about 3 years. I thought I was ok even though I had been in and out of the loo all morning, but once we had to put the seat belts on and I knew I couldn't get to the loo for a while, a major panic attack started. Unfortunately we were seated in a row of three seats so there was a completed stranger sitting with us. It was so embarrassing, me sitting there gripping my partner's hand, sweat pouring off me, and going hot and cold. Everything seemed to blur and I couldn't breathe. The air hostess asked if I was ok and my partner (god bless him) just said I was afraid of flying which she seemed to accept and left me alone. The attack wore off a bit once we could move around the plane. I just felt like crying my eyes out because I was so angry that my IBS and anxiety was going to ruin yet another experience. I looked around everyone else and just felt it wasn't fair that they were normal and enjoying themselves while I was in misery. Panic attacks are horrendous but usually irrational. Sometimes having an internal dialogue you can repeat to yourself if you feel one coming on can help. I repeat in my head over and over "I rule my body, my body doesn't rule me" and it can sometimes calm me down. My partner told me not so long ago that sometimes when I'm chanting that in my head, my lips are actually moving. I thought that was actually quite funny and no wonder people look at me like I'm a weirdo sometimes!


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for replying Nicki, and sharing.Was a bit scary!! Have docs tomorrrow to get checked out as i still don't feel right.Feel really muggy in the head. Lisa


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've had one true panic attack triggered by a vitamin B [sublingual, bad idea] overdose. In that one I couldn't stop moving my legs--that seemed to help. Plus the other usual symptoms.I have had lots of anxiety attacks. I find breathing techniques really useful. If i can fully occupy my mind with a breathing technique, it will shut the attack down--get the heart rate down, settle me, return me to normal. The technique I had been using most is in a *free* downloadable article at: www.being-in-movement.com [if it's not hyphens it's underscores.]. The article is actually on peacemaking, and the technique is at the end--"6 directions breathing." I expand on this by actually visualizing pushing my energy out further and further, focusing on my surroundings. I had also started to add deliberately relaxing something with each direction of breathing: my face; my neck; the space between my shoulder blades; my abs; etc. That too helped.The latest thing i have found that really occupies my brain, is experiencing the 4 parts of a breath. Although I knew how to belly breathe [which is a great start shutting down a panic attack right there!], and not to breathe *fast,* I still had problems slowing it down. My counselor said "experience all 4 parts of the breath: breathe in / HOLD / breathe out / wait."I find it helps me more to think "breathe DOWN [so the breath moves things all the way into my *lower* abs] / Hold / breathe out slow / REST."Also puts me right to sleep. 3rd technique I picked up from martial arts: at the end of each cycle of breathing count "1, 2..etc." Try to get to 21 breaths, and if a thought enters your mind just identify it--mentally say 'thought.' I find it useful to also say "negative thought" if it is--call a spade a spade and it loses its power. YOu identify the thought and let it go, instead of keeping it around and debating it. I am not on any meds for this. These things have helped me a *lot*...I'd be a wreck without them!


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I know how you all feel. I had panic attacks regularly. I'm on Paxil now and that controls most of my attacks. I also do yoga, meditation, and breathing techniques for those days when anxiety set in.Liz


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Angry and lizzy, thanks for the advice. I will try the breathing and identifying the thougfht.I went to docs today and they have put me on an anti-depressant (do not prescribe anti-anxiety meds here in uk easily!!) that is used to help control panic disorder which is what she said i had.She was also very possitive about finding a way to help my ibs, i was diagnoed by the hospital as sever uncontrollable, and she asid she is willing to try harder!!Thanks againLisa


----------



## 15631 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am new to this site. I have read the posts and in a way I feel a bit better. I have been on the generic for levsin for about a month and a half and it has helped me some. My doctor who I only went to after almost two months of stomach problems that I figured was a bug that I would just get over. I didn't and my doctor after seeing me started me on a diet and then I had tests till finally he supposed I could have IBS. I have never had a problem like this before, I am 25 and feeling really trapped. My friends and some family are acting as if its all or at least in part just in my head. Some friends have just been plain mean about it and constantly complain to me how I'm no fun anymore. It sucks, it really does.It's like yes I really love not being able to go wherever I want when I want. I totally get the story about being on the plane by NickiNZ. Well I just wanted to introduce myself and say how glad I was to read the posts and not feel so freakin alone.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome Hyacinth. That's almost the age when my IBS went into overdrive. Sorry that your friends don't understand. It's tough to understand unless you live it. You came to the right place. there are many many helpful people around here to lean on. If you have any questions, ask away. Also, Look around, you should find others who have found relief with symptoms similar to yours.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Lisa, I was the same way, Mike's hypno tapes are the real deal and should help you with what you are going through. The changes have been dramatic, panic attacks are gone, D is gone. I now go anywhere anytime without a second thought. When you get time take a minute and pop into the cbt forum. Marilyn can help you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

welcome







If you wish, take a peek at the links to the forum Brett mentions, below. Anxiety can be such a big part of IBS - sometimes it is hard to know if the anxiousness comes from being afraid of having an IBS/D attack,or by having the D attack, you become anxious - I was in the second category I think, but hard to know for sure. Nothing helped me med wise for very long term for me - tho I know they can be very helpful for others. It can be such a viscious cycle - I lost most of my young adult life from this - well, read the links and let me know if i can help ...







We are happy to help you if we can.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Brett, after reading yours, Amy's and Marilyns posts about Mike's cd's i am intent on getting them.Unfortunatly, the panic attack was about starting a new job as i have no money, so kinda a catch 22!!I need a job to be able to get the cd's and the cd's to help with the problem!!


----------

